# New Cd deck, need a list of parts



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, I just a new cd deck, and i'd like to swap my Oem one so that I can install the new one. But the thing is I only have the bare deck with the harness. So I need a list of parts that i would require to install the deck. For example: list some links to ebay


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

So you do not have the 'sleeve' that goes around the radio itself?
Though I don't think you'd need it.

Some things you WILL NEED though:
-An aftermarket deck kit. This includes the black plastic trim that surrounds the radio and also possibly a harness adapter.
-An antenna adapter

You will be able to find both of those at any audio shop or even Walmart.


----------



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

you sure i need the antenna adapter? This is what the back of my deck looks like


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sure...the Maxima antenna connector has 2-male input connections whereas any aftermarket radio uses just a single male connection.

Don't worry, the adapter is very very cheap...maybe 5 bucks at the most?


----------



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

An Adapter exactly like this? Marketworks.com Image Hosting: Full Sized View


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

there $7.88 at walmart,i didnt use one nor did i used nething i was posed to,matter of fact i still have the factory BOSE deck in it..the dude tried puttin an aftermarket in an messed it up so i just put it in mysleft...check it out..i know its a lil dirty in the pic..but i cleaned it the other day..haha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

ecko223 said:


> An Adapter exactly like this? Marketworks.com Image Hosting: Full Sized View


Yep, that's the adapter.


----------



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol man your car is dirty  Is that hay I see on the floor lol. Well, I don't have the bose option in my car, so I have that oem single din stereo. So it should be pretty easy for me 

By the way, is that a vent I see missing? lol

Oh and does anyone know if you actually need the metal sleeve that comes with your deck for the installation, or can you just use your old one(talking about the single din)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You should use the sleeve that comes with it. Don't worry, the replacement process is VERY straight-forward and easy.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

yea,it was dirt but i finally armor alled it and vaccumed it,it's not hay,just tall grass thats behind our shop...and yea a vent is missin,broke it when i was pullin the top part out for the stereo..so if neone knows where i can get the peice at,let me know...u could also just put a creen where the stock bose was and put a sindle din where that pocket is,for those of u with Bose...peace out


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market
You should be able to find the vents there.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

thanks jeff,i guess they dont have parts,but they will email me when they can find one


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Also...do you have any local junkyards?


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

yea,i got one,but all the have is a 94..which i already got the seats out of for my s10...lol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

FYI, you are a good 45-55 miles from Nissan Heaven in Ft Worth.

If I were you, it'd be worth my trip especially if you were in need of other oem Maxima parts.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

yea i've heard of that place. is there alot of stuff there? hows the prices?


----------



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

eBay always has a ton of oem stuff, check there


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

97sleeper said:


> yea i've heard of that place. is there alot of stuff there? hows the prices?


Prices are around what other junkyards cost...but it isn't a U-pull-it so it isn't "dirt-cheap".
If you're in need of more than one part then hit it up.


----------



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, so I do need that sleeve? Does the OEM deck come with a sleeve too?


----------



## ecko223 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, Im still waiting for that reply before I start ripping through the dash. anyone?


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

yes,u need the sleeve,unless u want ur shit jacked. and i would also put a few screws in the side of the headunit.


----------

